# Suggestions for a new drawing≧◉ᴥ◉≦



## Suri (May 20, 2021)

Hello, I have returned to the world of art! I am aware that I must be more active because of what I find myself in the odyssey of ideas for a new drawing! I will just accept a little of your help and will be happy to tag and credit you for your ideas! 

*I plan to make a furry wolf but, I would like to receive ideas and help from the drawings that you like the most for reference, I'll be attentive!* ❣


----------



## Suri (May 20, 2021)

I've made a Sonic sketch :3 chose your favorite


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)

I think C looks great, because the perspective is perfect!


----------



## Suri (May 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I think C looks great, because the perspective is perfect!


Thank you It will be the C !


----------

